# Non-Firearm small game hunting



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey again everyone,
I have been wanting to get some non-firearm weapons for small game hunting and varmint control, sling shots and air guns have occurred to me, but am I missing some good effective ideas? Main reason is to save some cash on both the guns and the ammo, and still be able to efficiently take down small game from a halfway decent distance.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I am sorta interested in the same topic. Dont know much about the latest trends but found this link which appears to tell all about it. 
GTA - Airguns & Guns Forum


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Benjamin Trail NP All-Weather

My son has one in 22 cal.. Accurate, powerful. Used it on doves, squirrels and rabbits. Potentially a head shot would take a raccoon.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

The day after Newtown I saw the writing on the wall. Bought an AK, 1000s of 7.62X39... And a recurve bow. I discovered a new hobby that day, and shared it with friends and family. This resulted in every single close family member buying a bow of their own. It's a hobby I can even enjoy with my anti-gun family members. 
I choose traditional recurve (and longbow later) because of the simplicity. I don't want to rely on gears and fragile components. It's not an easy sport; It takes tons more practice than shooting. But practice is free, bows are cheap, arrows are cheap and reusable hundreds or thousands of times. It's practical tool for taking down anything from a squirrel to a deer.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Trapping and or traps...Home made that is


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Snares Universal Snaring Pack - 229439, Traps & Trapping Supplies at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Snaring is the key here... all the benefits of hunting with more time to invest with other items such as security and provision management.

If you have a kid... pick up a sling shot. Say its for the kid; but keep it for yourself. Crossbows/bows are other obvious answers as mentioned above; but practice like the land down under and even consider looking at the cold-steel boomarang 

But snaring and trapping is where its at. And a sling shot.... (just hearing the word sling shots brings me back like 25 years ago and destroying windows like the hulk.....)


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Snaring is the key here... all the benefits of hunting with more time to invest with other items such as security and provision management.
> 
> If you have a kid... pick up a sling shot. Say its for the kid; but keep it for yourself. Crossbows/bows are other obvious answers as mentioned above; but practice like the land down under and even consider looking at the cold-steel boomarang
> 
> But snaring and trapping is where its at. And a sling shot.... (just hearing the word sling shots brings me back like 25 years ago and destroying windows like the hulk.....)


I feel like if I were going to try a boomerang I would jsut make and use a throwing stick instead.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Sling-shot..yeah...
hitting bull-frogs with slingshot and marbles!! awesome childhood memories..
and as Dalarast said...window glasses broken and after that Dad's ass-whooping!!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

This works on squirrels. 
Victor Metal Pedal Rat Trap-M210 at The Home Depot

I got rabbits and squirrels with a wrist rocket when I was a kid.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Over the years, Dave Canterbury has refined what is now known as The Pocket Hunter.
It started out as nothing but a WristRocket slingshot with heavy duty black bands and a key ring suspended between the forks with o-rings.
He then swapped the key ring for a Whisker Biscuit arrow rest for easy of loading.
It has now progressed into a single unit for mass production, and has seen many improvements along the way.

It fires full length arrows and can be seriously accurate.
With the heavy duty bands, it can easily take small game, and could possibly take larger game, depending on the hunter's ability.

Making your own knock-off version is super simple.
All of the components can be found a Walmart.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Michigan considers a firearm to be anything that shoots a projectile that has a rifled barrel.That doesn't leave many air guns out there as non firearm for the Mitten State


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Benjamin Trail NP All-Weather
> 
> My son has one in 22 cal.. Accurate, powerful. Used it on doves, squirrels and rabbits. Potentially a head shot would take a raccoon.


I took a bandit with one but i had to put 2 more in to finish the job. I dont bother with them normally but this one was hanging out in backyard just checkimg things out in the middle of the day and appeared to be drunk. I know thats not normal i didnt want my dog having a run in with it. Used predator pellets. I didnt bother checkimg on the penetration and expansion. I put that rascal in 3 bags and tossed the gloves i used in to.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would build a small crossbow. They are enough power for small game and you can make them as accurate as a 22. They can be used in defensive situations too - as long as you are a good shot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Benjamin Trail NP All-Weather
> 
> My son has one in 22 cal.. Accurate, powerful. Used it on doves, squirrels and rabbits. Potentially a head shot would take a raccoon.


There ya go. Have done some exhaustive research on the topic and came right back to here. I may have to wait to buy one until after the collapse of society cause if the old widder lady who lives next door hears me shooting in the back yard she will prob call the cops. Thanks.

Benjamin Trail NP Nitro Piston All Weather Air Rifle 22 Cal Pellet


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I just got an RWS Model 34 .22 caliber air rifle. I use it for pest control around my ranch. It has taken pair of ground squirrels and a few pigeons thus far. I'm not a good enough shot to rely on a bow and I might as well throw rocks as use a wrist rocket. I think either/both a pellet rifle and snares are best for taking small game for me at least.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Blowguns put the smack down on bunnies.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Over the years, Dave Canterbury has refined what is now known as The Pocket Hunter.
> It started out as nothing but a WristRocket slingshot with heavy duty black bands and a key ring suspended between the forks with o-rings.
> He then swapped the key ring for a Whisker Biscuit arrow rest for easy of loading.
> It has now progressed into a single unit for mass production, and has seen many improvements along the way.
> ...


I have done similar things with wrist rockets. With thicker tubing an egg sized rock will put a thumping on fairly large animals and arrows launch great. With thick enough bands I think you approach what is minimal pull for bows to hunt big game (deer, black bear). I have not fine tuned things enough to play with things like arrow spline diameters and thickness. Just used what I had on hand from my bows.

If you have access to liquid nitrogen, you can snip the original tubing an inch or so from the slingshot frame and also the pouch, then cut your larger tubing to lengths. Freeze the snipped ends and they will be stiff as aluminum rods that you can insert into the larger diameter tubing. There is a whole array of larger tubing you can use. Get one that has I.D. diameter can be slipped over the existing tubing using the method above, and taylor your draw weight to the tubing thickness. Just like a bow more draw weight the faster it shoots, but just like a traditional bow, you need to be strong enough to hold the draw to aim/release accurately.

Another aspect of small (or big) game hunting is learning to be a hunter yourself. Small game you can club or spear if you are sneaky enough. Lots of hunters now sit in a tree or ground fort and never really learn to hunt. I would rather spend the day stalking and see many animals I never took a shot at than be bored in a stand. Stalking you will learn lots about the animals, what they eat, where they sleep, how they get water, when they do these things, and how to track which may be the most important skill to learn.

I spent several hours stalking to noises I thought were a deer pawing acorns, in dry hardwood leaves. I ended up stalking up to a turkey, who was quite surprised to see me so close. I did not get a shot at a deer but could have taken the bird with ease. There was only one bird and trying to get close to a flock, or a bunch of deer is another story, that I have practiced on since.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a .22 beeman air rifle that I have used for squirrel , rabbit , possum , raccoon , mink , muskrats , fox and 1 coyote . Nice and quiet and surprisingly powerful .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

catfisherman said:


> I have a .22 beeman air rifle that I have used for squirrel , rabbit , possum , raccoon , mink , muskrats , fox and 1 coyote . Nice and quiet and surprisingly powerful .


Thanks for the tip on that. I have a pal who I think has one of those. He is very proud of it. Killing a coyote with a pellet gun is special.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I just got an RWS Model 34 .22 caliber air rifle. I use it for pest control around my ranch. It has taken pair of ground squirrels and a few pigeons thus far. I'm not a good enough shot to rely on a bow and I might as well throw rocks as use a wrist rocket. I think either/both a pellet rifle and snares are best for taking small game for me at least.


Thanks. Just went over and took a look. Noticed some great reviews. Putting it on the list of possibliliies.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> This works on squirrels.
> Victor Metal Pedal Rat Trap-M210 at The Home Depot
> 
> I got rabbits and squirrels with a wrist rocket when I was a kid.


Think I was fortunate enough to hit one dumb bird in the head with an Africkan American shooter back in the good old days. That be from trying to hit a few thousand. Would hate to depend on it to eat. lol


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Have you considered a blowgun? They are very accurate and deadly with the right darts. I have a small one (30") and I have killed many small varmint with it. I am looking into getting a 48" or longer for the increased distance and killing power.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

redhawk said:


> Have you considered a blowgun? They are very accurate and deadly with the right darts. I have a small one (30") and I have killed many small varmint with it. I am looking into getting a 48" or longer for the increased distance and killing power.


Guess we best check with theSean75 on the blowgun thing. Seems like he is the one who first opened this can of worms..lol. Bad boy. He needs to put them back in the can.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

thesean75 said:


> Hey again everyone,
> I have been wanting to get some non-firearm weapons for small game hunting and varmint control, sling shots and air guns have occurred to me, but am I missing some good effective ideas? Main reason is to save some cash on both the guns and the ammo, and still be able to efficiently take down small game from a halfway decent distance.


Has anyone mentions a slingbow yet? My dad was shooting some arrows with his slingshot. They were shooting really well into his improvised target.......he's is now the proud owner of a metal workshop door with 3 holes in it. LOL


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Everything you ever wanted to know about air guns Airgun Videos


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Michigan considers a firearm to be anything that shoots a projectile that has a ri NJfled barrel.That doesn't leave many air guns out there as non firearm for the Mitten State


How bout a black powder gun? Traditional ones have no rifling. Of course they're not real accurate...

P.s. I bought a pistol-type crossbow. 6 3/8" bolt, 80 pound pull.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Snaring and trapping is a good option as it forces you to get out there and check them everyday


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

A drop of oil on a pellet will cause the pellet to 'diesel' when shot from a spring air rifle as the air is superheated during the compession that occurs when you pull the trigger


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> A drop of oil on a pellet will cause the pellet to 'diesel' when shot from a spring air rifle as the air is superheated during the compession that occurs when you pull the trigger


what type of oil?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

thesean75 said:


> what type of oil?


There are a few youtube videos from different guys. Looks like a 3in1 can. But the one said he uses peanut oil in a syringe because he is worried about petrolium oil reaching the rubber seal on the piston. Not sure that is possible if the oil is igniting on each use.

The video i saw, a 900fps pellet increased to 1050. In canada, they sell alot of 495fps air rifles because anything above 500 is classified as a firearm. I have my credentials so I can buy any air rifle but still this idea of deiseling intriques me


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Archery Baby, archery! My weapon of choice for the dollar? Mission's Ballistic compound made by Mathews! At about 550 for the package its as much compound bow as the top of the line Mathews Bows at about 1/2 the price, very quiet right off the shelf and with a bow speed of about 300-340 fps. Its adjustable down to about 45 but can be upped to about 70 making it pretty flexible. I regularly "ice" cotton tails and squirrels with a bow and its more than capable for hogs and deer. The best part...its very silent! If you can aim and shoot a rifle, then the learning cure is pretty damn short! With my old cheapie bow ( a moderate priced one about 20 years ago) even, game animals tremble with fear when I step outside with mine!!!

The next option I would pull out of my back pocket is a collection of Conibear traps in the 110 and 220 sizes.


The above two options are the only ones I need when I am hungry...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> How bout a black powder gun? Traditional ones have no rifling. Of course they're not real accurate...
> 
> P.s. I bought a pistol-type crossbow. 6 3/8" bolt, 80 pound pull.


I'd like to learn more about pistol-type crossbows.

I will start separate thread on that.


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

ive heard that pistol crossbows are little more than dangerous toys with little real world small game hunting application, is that true? cuz i want to believe in them, i like the idea of them but i dont want to waste my time on something innefficient, but if anyone has real world experience taking down small game with them Id love to hear it


----------



## leonbu (Jan 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Over the years, Dave Canterbury has refined what is now known as The Pocket Hunter.
> It started out as nothing but a WristRocket slingshot with heavy duty black bands and a key ring suspended between the forks with o-rings.
> He then swapped the key ring for a Whisker Biscuit arrow rest for easy of loading.
> It has now progressed into a single unit for mass production, and has seen many improvements along the way.
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

leonbu said:


> Agreed!


Saw the U Tube on the pocket hunter. Looked like a heckuva deal.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Have you considered a rock slinger? They are incredibly simple, but deadly. Just ask Goliath*
You can carry one in a pocket, make it from string and a piece of patch. Little rocks, big rocks, it'll kill small game, or rain down on distant targets like artillery (for driving game)

Sling (weapon) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Actually Goliath was likely just stunned and David slit his throat.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

thesean75 said:


> ive heard that pistol crossbows are little more than dangerous toys with little real world small game hunting application, is that true? cuz i want to believe in them, i like the idea of them but i dont want to waste my time on something innefficient, but if anyone has real world experience taking down small game with them Id love to hear it


They are good for hunting cats, that's about all. Miss 3 times and you are outta ammo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Have you considered a rock slinger? They are incredibly simple, but deadly. Just ask Goliath*
> You can carry one in a pocket, make it from string and a piece of patch. Little rocks, big rocks, it'll kill small game, or rain down on distant targets like artillery (for driving game)
> 
> Sling (weapon) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Made a bunch of them sling shots back in the good old days. A pair of wore out Keds made the best. Could chunk half a brick far enough to hit the old neighbor ladies house across the back alley 75 yards off at least. Accuracy was not its strong point. Must take a lot of practice to be accurate.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

The atlatl spear pre-dates the bow and arrow. It looks like it requires as practice but could be a good projectile weapon for something you don't want to get too close to.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This works good, just don't slow down. Plenty of room on the bed for dinner.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

That's a Zombie plow!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Rotten: didn't go thru all five pages. Have seen some very good videos of making and using one of these High Powered PVC Air Gun .

My guess is you should get about 250 FPS with steel or lead 50 caliber balls and maybe as high as 400 with marbles


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Made a bunch of them sling shots back in the good old days. A pair of wore out Keds made the best. Could chunk half a brick far enough to hit the old neighbor ladies house across the back alley 75 yards off at least. Accuracy was not its strong point. Must take a lot of practice to be accurate.


You are right, lots of practice....... and consistent sized and shaped ammo......Romans used them.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> View attachment 9378
> 
> 
> The atlatl spear pre-dates the bow and arrow. It looks like it requires as practice but could be a good projectile weapon for something you don't want to get too close to.


Clovis Man and Folsom man both killed mammoths with atlatls.........Native Mexicans used them against the Spaniards.........their darts punched right through mail.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

As the posts on here have shown there are a lot of alternatives to a conventional firearm for small game. My wife and have regular archery equipment and we also have a crossbow. But to be honest with you, I have better things to do with my time than hunting small game for the pot.............. like cutting firewood and such. My choice will always be to set snares. Just takes a few minutes to set them up and many species are easily caught with them. In some cases, such as squirrels, multiple animals can be caught at one site. The same can be accomplished on a rabbit run with a series of snares. Set them in the late afternoon, check them in the morning and use the rest of your day to work on the big survival chores.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

With a crossbow I take a lot of small game in the course of hunting bigger game. Hence, I always keep a cheap bolt in the quiver (one of those heavy factory arrows with a field tip or punch tip). I have always figured that If I was stalking properly, then I should encounter small game regularly. When I see a fat one, I zap it with the ugly bolt. I usually look for a shot where I am shooting into an embankment so I can get the ugly bolt back, and usually within 20 yds or less. 

I only use the good arrows on worthwhile game. Most of my hunting bolts are either carbon fiber or handmade, with featherweight folding broadheads, so I DON'T shoot those at rabbits because they are expensive.

Damn! That reminds me, I need to buy a new fletching kit.


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> This works on squirrels.
> Victor Metal Pedal Rat Trap-M210 at The Home Depot
> 
> I got rabbits and squirrels with a wrist rocket when I was a kid.


I agree, for the money, the rat trap will get more meat. I would tie it to something just in case it doesn't kill, the critter does not drag the trap away. paracord, or some electric fence wire would do. Air Guns are a good option too. Traditional bows are fun, but in a survival situation, they are not as easy to fill the pot with as some make out.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have several rat traps in my kits. I also from experience, have found that house mice love tootsie rolls. Using tootsie rolls, chew the candy just long enough to soften it, then impaled it on the trap trip device. 
I haven't used them outside yet, but I agree, that traps and snares are the way I'll go. 
I even figure you could rig a decent sized deadfall triggered by a mousetrap.
Makwa, good to see you.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

The book "Hatchet" by Gary Paulson is basically a how-to-survive manual in novel form. It's been on of my favorite books since 5th grade. Granted it's a novel but there's a lot of good things in it, number one being the best thing anyone can have is a good mental attitude when it comes to surviving a crisis.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

warrior4 said:


> The book "Hatchet" by Gary Paulson is basically a how-to-survive manual in novel form. It's been on of my favorite books since 5th grade. Granted it's a novel but there's a lot of good things in it, number one being the best thing anyone can have is a good mental attitude when it comes to surviving a crisis.


It is a novel, but it's a true story as told to the author by the boy himself. There is a sequel where the military contracted him to research survival skills.

As for small game methods we have an auto cocking pistol crossbow that is accurate and fast. 80lb draw but with the auto cocker it's as easy as working a single pump air rifle. We also have bows. Traps are the easiest, requiring the least effort, but if you don't check them often you can lose your catch to predators and scavangers.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I just got an RWS Model 34 .22 caliber air rifle. I use it for pest control around my ranch. It has taken pair of ground squirrels and a few pigeons thus far. I'm not a good enough shot to rely on a bow and I might as well throw rocks as use a wrist rocket. I think either/both a pellet rifle and snares are best for taking small game for me at least.


Absolutely!

The average guy will do far better with a high quality precision air rifle like the RWS 34. I have the old 27 (which is a little less powerful) and it's still working great even though it's about 35 years old.

There are scopes available that are designed for these rifles. A scope made specifically for air rifles is a necessity as they will destroy a regular firearms scope in short order.

Stay away from the pump-up type air rifles as they are not nearly as accurate as the spring type.

Slingshots and bow/arrows are never going to be as accurate as a rifle for most of us.......a lot of practice is needed.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

This is a must-have book for preppers:
The New Weapons of the World Encyclopedia: An International Encyclopedia from 5000 B.C. to the 21st Century: Diagram Group: 9780312368326: Amazon.com: Books

This is not your usual book with glossy pics of the same 100 guns they show in every book. In fact guns are only a small part of this encyclopedia. You will be amazed at the plethora of tools mankind has invented to harm one another. There is some very good stuff in there if you are interested in primitive weapons. You can get a lotta ideas for improvised weapons from this source.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Michigan considers a firearm to be anything that shoots a projectile that has a rifled barrel.That doesn't leave many air guns out there as non firearm for the Mitten State


I believe it has to be .22 cal and above. .177 is legal for all.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Thought I would resurrect this thread to share with you something i just found out.

The crosman phantom .22 cal air rifle shares its parts with several models. In ab effort to save on manufacturing costs they all use the same piston diameter, spring, etc.

This creates some interesting possibilities for Canadians. Walmart sells the Crosman phantom .22 495 (495 fps) for a measly 110 dollars. It has a hole in the piston, if you plug the hole, the rifle starts to shoot in the 700fps range. Additionally, if you buy a phantom 1000 spring kit from the US, the rifle can perform at 1000fps. 

In conclusions, at $110 it is a perfect cheapo target rifle for my son, and with a little bit of JB Weld it becomes a decent small game air rifle for a SHTF scenario where an air rifle shines.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2018)

I am considering a bow that can pack down small. I guess a slingshot will work too and if I can get my throwing arm back from my javelin throwing days a good spear will work well up to about 20-30 yards the way I used to throw accurately when messing around during warmups.


----------



## sci (Apr 18, 2017)

csi-tech said:


> Blowguns put the smack down on bunnies.


Old topic, bit still on the first page 

As mentioned few times already - a big bore (0.625) blowgun could be very suitable for that purpose. If someone have experience with .40 caliber and thinks blowguns are toys, the difference between .625 and .40 is really huge. Some idea of the .625 power:




There are also many videos of hunting with Cold Steel Big Bore, just run a search. It is also not necessary to be a Cold Steel, as it may be DIY with only two parts - a 4ft, 0.625 aluminium pipe and a mouthpiece.
It is very silent, ammo could be self-made and reused, it could be mastered much easier than a bow and lasts practically forever. I personally don't hunt, but from target shooting I am very impressed by mine.


----------

